# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Anni di ammortamento...?

## Dadoweb

Salve,
chiedo scusa se ri-posto un argomento forse già trattato abbastanza da altri utenti, ma pur leggendo tutti i post il dubbio che avevo mi è rimasto e vorrei un chiarimento il più "chiaro" possibile".
Sono un agente di commercio e nel luglio 2003 ho acquistato un auto. L'ho presa a rate le quali scadranno a luglio 2007. Quindi la mia auto farà 4 anni fra poco. Ho percorso già oltre 210.000km e vorrei cambiarla. 
Devo aspettare per forza 5 anni come dice la nuova finanziaria 2007 o c'è possibilità di cambiarla dopo luglio 2007 e cioè ai 4 anni?
C'è chi mi dice di si ma altri mi dicono che vado incontro a sanzioni perchè la cambio con un anno di anticipo.
Che faccio?
Spero in una risposta celere e precisa...ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta che la nuova finanziaria dica di aspettare 5 anni........
semmai, la "manovrina" 2006 ha eliminato la possibilità di ammortamento anticipato per le auto, per cui mentre prima un'auto poteva essere dedotta in 3 anni (25 + 50 + 25), adesso potrà essere dedotta solo in 5 (12,5 + 25 + 25 + 25 + 12,5).
Ma, ripeto, ciò non vuol dire che la macchina non si può vendere prima ! 
saluti   

> Salve,
> chiedo scusa se ri-posto un argomento forse già trattato abbastanza da altri utenti, ma pur leggendo tutti i post il dubbio che avevo mi è rimasto e vorrei un chiarimento il più "chiaro" possibile".
> Sono un agente di commercio e nel luglio 2003 ho acquistato un auto. L'ho presa a rate le quali scadranno a luglio 2007. Quindi la mia auto farà 4 anni fra poco. Ho percorso già oltre 210.000km e vorrei cambiarla. 
> Devo aspettare per forza 5 anni come dice la nuova finanziaria 2007 o c'è possibilità di cambiarla dopo luglio 2007 e cioè ai 4 anni?
> C'è chi mi dice di si ma altri mi dicono che vado incontro a sanzioni perchè la cambio con un anno di anticipo.
> Che faccio?
> Spero in una risposta celere e precisa...ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## Dadoweb

La ringrazio per la sua risposta.Leggendola mi è rimasto cmq un piccolissimo dubbio e cioè: quando lei dice "POTRA' essere dedotta SOLO in 5 anni" che significa? Se io devo ammortizzare il tutto in 5 anni ma l'auto la cambio prima, che succede quando subentra la nuova auto (anch'essa da dedurre)?
Scusi per la domanda, so di essere a corto di nozioni fondamentali su questi argomenti.
Io ad inizio 2007 dovevo ancora ammortizzare circa 8.000,00 euro, glielo dico magari le può essere utile per farmi qualche esempio. Se serve le dico anche  che la mia auto è stata valutata ad oggi poco più di 6.000,00 euro.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quando si vende un'auto, la differenza (positiva) tra il prezzo e l'importo che ancora deve ammortizzare diventa un componente positivo di reddito tassabile.
Nel suo caso, se all' 1/1/07 deve ancora ammortizzare 8 mila euro, e venderà l'auto per 6 mila, la differenza sarà negativa, e quindi non vi sarà un componente positivo di reddito, bensì un componente negativo di reddito deducibile (2 mila). 
Quando dicevo che POTRA' dedurre l'auto nuova in 5 anni mi riferivo al fatto che il tempo minimo in cui si potrà ammortizzare l'auto è oggi di 5 anni, e non più 3 come era prima. 
saluto   

> La ringrazio per la sua risposta.Leggendola mi è rimasto cmq un piccolissimo dubbio e cioè: quando lei dice "POTRA' essere dedotta SOLO in 5 anni" che significa? Se io devo ammortizzare il tutto in 5 anni ma l'auto la cambio prima, che succede quando subentra la nuova auto (anch'essa da dedurre)?
> Scusi per la domanda, so di essere a corto di nozioni fondamentali su questi argomenti.
> Io ad inizio 2007 dovevo ancora ammortizzare circa 8.000,00 euro, glielo dico magari le può essere utile per farmi qualche esempio. Se serve le dico anche  che la mia auto è stata valutata ad oggi poco più di 6.000,00 euro.
> Grazie

----------

